# MudPro 700 Pros vs. Cons



## BlackDawg

I'm looking at getting a 2010 or 2011 MudPro 700, but I want to get the pros and cons before I pull the trigger. I know it has plenty of low end and ground clearance, but I mainly need to know the negatives about it.


----------



## redneckrancher420

All i hear about artic cat is front diffs exploding. Lol idk if it pertains to your bike. If i remember correctly jps300 has a good bit of knowledge about them.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Buddy of mine bought a 2010 MudPro. Rode it for a little over a month, front diff is shot and the piston fell apart and caused major damage. Its been sitting in pieces for about 5 months now.


----------



## BigJim

All i ever hear about the mud pro's is that they fall apart lol..


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy

My brother has one it's been a good machine he has about about 1000 kms or so but he did break a axel in about the first 10 mins of a local rally we went to I guess the 2010 have week axels that's what my bro has and from what I understand the 2011 or the 2012 mud pro is supposed to have better axels but so far that's all that's happened to his quad and he beats the ever livin chit outnofmthat thing and compared to my brute with a 2 inch lift he has way more ground Clearence I think there a nice machine and for one they are warrenteed to go in the mud come factory with a snorkel and 28s and are geared lower but they top out at about 85 km slow compared to my brute but non the less I think it's a great machine


----------



## kygreen

I ridee with one all around very impressive busted three axels and smoked a belt in 1 and 1/2 seasons umm ball joints are wore to but I like the machine


----------



## J2!

The mud pros are tough bikes. The way they are geared they do excellent in the mud. I've had my AC for 6 years now and I have raced it, trailed it, pulled stumps with it, you name it, and I have never blown a front diff or broke an axle, it's all in thumb control. Mine does have the 4.0 gears though and I believe the mud pros do too, maybe someone will chime in and confirm yes or no on that. Wheel seals are the most maintenence on the kitties but they have a new seal out now that lasts alot longer than the stock ones. Diff seals never leak which is a plus. They come with more ground clearance than ANY other bike from the factory and like mentioned already has 28" zillas on it. If you do get one, go through it and replace all the cheesy clamps on the snorkles with some real hose clamps. Single cylinder bikes can take water alot better than these v-twins too if you do happen to drown it. All in all they are great bikes. JMO


----------



## tourgide

the shocks are great to use on a foreman 450 my bro has them on his{ instant lift }lol


----------



## greenkitty7

the newer mud pros have the 3.1s in them. the problem with the diffs was a weak side cover, rdc makes a cover for the arctic cat diffs to strengthen them, although you probably wont need them for the 3.1s, if you get an older mudpro with the 4.0s, the cover is a good investment. also when you put bigger tires on the bike, the sld needs to be welded up, bc if the rear tires get in a bind, the sld will slip, sending all the power to the front axles/diff (which is also a reason why so many people blew diffs) if or when you do get it, dont expect to go out in rack deep water right from the dealership. check over all the snorkel connections for leaks and what not. not that arctic cat is careless, its the people who put them together at the dealership that i dont trust. i know people running 32s with a stock clutch on these bikes that had the 4.0s, with the 3.1s you will need some clutch work past 30s. Its a great bike, and as with everything it has its quirks, but take the time to fix the known problems and keep up with preventative maintenance, it is a bulletproof motor.


----------



## JPs300

I think up to the 700 the cats are a good bike if properly maintained(same as any other brand). The H2 motor on the other hand is simply too much motor for the drivetrain, then take a bike like mine with a built 1040cc worth of H2 and it ate drivetrain for breakfast, lunch, & dinner....

The 11's & 12's have very good axles stock, but as noted they went back to the 3.1 diffs for strength. - Personally I'd take the stronger diffs & clutch it accordingly that way they're strong & you don't give up cruising/top end performance vs the lower gearing.


----------



## greenkitty7

^agreed


----------

